# 

## golf

:welcome: 

Witam wszystkich Forumowiczów, a przede wszystkim tych kursujacych relacja Radom-Warszawa.

a oto kilka słow o mnie, i o tym dlaczego tu jestem.

Kilka lat temu, moja Babcia w ramach realizacji marzenia swojego zycia postawiła dom na działce która dostała od swojej Babci.
Dom powstał, Babcia doprowadziła go do stanu surowego zamkniętego,troche urzadzila w srodku  i traktuje go jako miejsce do działkowania.

Ja "za męzem" z Warszawy wywędrowałam  w ok Piaseczna , ale niestety nadal do bloku, a marzy nam się dom!
Jak wszyscy wiedzą dostępnośc kredytowa jest jaka jest, a o uciazliwosci jego spłacania chyba pisac nie musze...
Dzialki w bliskiej okolicy Wawy maja ceny niebotyczne, i wysprzedanie sie ze wszystkiego i kredytowanie raczej nie lezy w naszych zamiarach, stad pomysl zasiedlenia domu w Chynowie.

po pierwsze dlatego ze dom juz stoi, i koszt wykonczenia jest nieporownywalnie nizszy niz jego budowa,
po drugie jest działka, i to taka, ktora spelnia nasze oczekiwania,
po trzecie jest kolej, ktora w godzine transportuje nas do centrum Warszawy(podobno po przebudowie ma byc to pol godziny),
po czwarte dom wlasciwie spelnia nasze oczekiwania i ma potencjal,
a po czwarte i najwazniejsze, ilosc naszych pieskow (w tej chwili 3 juz nie bezdomne) mogla by ulec powiekszeniu  :wiggle: 

ale oczywiscie sa i minusy
-prawie 50 km do centrum Wawy,
-korki prawie na calej dlugosci trasy, a nie zawsze dojazd pociagiem  zalatwia wszystkie sprawy(choc tam skad dojezdzamy 50 min dojazdu do centrum w szczycie to norma)
-kazde wyjscie z domu przestaje byc wyjsciem a staje sie wyprawa...

A co do szczegolow samego domostwa to ma ono powierzchnie uzytkowa 87m plus do adaptacji niewielki stryszek.Idealnie dla nas!
projekt domu nie ma nazwy, bo wowczas jeszcze takiej mody nie bylo, ale z zewnątrz przypomina dom 
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4a681e1fdee88

wiec mamy teraz niezly bol glowy, z jednej strony wirtualnie sie urzadzamy i emocjonujemy posiadaniem wlasnego kawalka nieba, a z drugiej martwimy czy damy rade z dojazdami, i czy po dwoch latach nie bedziemy mieli serdecznie dosc tego wygnania, i nie zamkniemy domku marzen na skobel...

Wdzieczna bede za wszelkie sugestie i wrażenia tych , ktorzy zdecydowani sie na "wygnanie" i zamienili Warszawe na odlega  acz sielankowa wieś!
Zdecydowanie potrzeba nam do podjecia decyzji przeswiadczenia ze damy rade stac w pociagu godzinine,a  potem tulac sie autobusami, ew jechac dwie godziny samochodem codziennie i potem miec jeszcze siłe cieszyc sie urokami wsi.

pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Kajja200

Jeśli post jest jeszcze aktualny...

Jeśli ktoś lubi przyrodę to plusów mieszkania na wsi nie trzeba rekomendować  :smile: . Nie wyobrażam sobie powrotu do małego miejskiego metrażu, sąsiadów, których słychać za ścianą, hałasu samochodów i takich tam atrakcji... ;P

Pamiętaj jednak, że dom to zdecydowanie więcej obowiązków niż w przypadku mieszkanka na osiedlu. Coś się popsuje to trzeba szukać fachowca lub samemu naprawiać - administrator nie pomoże. No i odśnieżanie może być istotną sprawą.

Co do dojazdów z Chynowa do Wawy, w zasadzie jest to trochę dłużej niż ze wspomnianego Piaseczna (25 min pociągiem ekstra). Czasem jest kłopot z pociągami i z ich częstotliwością. Jak mieszkasz w Piasecznie, to pewnie wiesz jak wyglądają pociągi, co drugi nowy, a o reszcie szkoda mówić....
Samochodem - przy "dobrych wiatrach"  można w 50 - 60 minut dojechać do centrum Wawy (jadąc przez Konstancin, gdy omija się korek).

Dla zachęty dodam, że domek na wsi to może być fajną bazą wypadową dla znajomych  :cool:

----------


## golf

[QUOTE=Kajja200;4499636]Jeśli post jest jeszcze aktualny...

dzieki za odwiedziny!

o zaletach mieszkania na wsi ,i to we wlasnym domu nie musisz mnie przekonywac.To jest nasze marzenie, i kombinujemy jak by tu, tam osiąść.
Ale jak ta przysłowiowa bułagrska wokalista Wada Zaleta, sa wady i zalety :)
Wspólnik mego męża, u kotórego jest też ich biuro, mieszka miedzy Białołęka a Jabłonna, czyli odlegosc wzgledem Piaseczna wzrasta o + 30 km, i robi się 70 km w jedna strone.Ostatnio jadąc do niego w pełni sobie to uświadomilsmy.
Niewątpliwa zaleta Chynowa jest pociąg, a jak wreszcie zmodernizują ta linię będzie tylko lepiej.Ale nie zawsze w ten pociąg da się wsiąść, i trzeba jechać samochodem, co jest upierdliwością i to kosztowną.....
ale dom stoi i oprócz poprowadzenia szamba/badz jak Wójt da kanalizacji zostanie sama przyjemność, tj malowanie i urządzanie!!!!

nasz domek nie stoi w samym Chynowie, tylko we wsi Widok, 1 km od stacji kolejowej.

A w Konsancinie się nie stoi??
tam jest tak wąsko?zawsze mi sie wydawalo ze te konstancinskie ronda w godzinach szczytu są zablokowane totalnie!
czesto dojezdzasz samochodem do tzw miasta?

----------

